# Ih 1486



## Johndeeregreen (Jan 12, 2010)

How hard is it to replace the differential? What all has to be taken off? Do you have to remove both tires?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd say your first stop should be a shop manual. This is a fairly major operation, and you need some literature!


----------

